
Ask HN: Consolidated list of Python3 features since Python2? - tus88
As per title, is there a consolidated, comprehensive list of changes to Python3 since the first release, over Python2?<p>A lot of the &quot;what&#x27;s new in Python3&quot; were written at past points like Python 3.5, it&#x27;s now at Python 3.8. The latest release notes only cover the latest changes, but will miss everything before.
======
eesmith
How is what you want much different than the cumulative "What's new" for each
3.x release?

Certainly that will have too much information. u"" strings were in Python 2.x,
removed in Python 3.0, and put back in a later version.

But there aren't many of those.

~~~
tus88
Because things have come in and gone like you said.

I want to know essentially "diff python2.7 python3.8". Yes it is the
"cumulative What's new" \-- I wanted to know if anyone has consolidated this.

~~~
eesmith
As I also said, those "come and gone" things are pretty small. It won't be
much of a waste of your time, and what you're looking for is a lot of work for
someone else, for little gain.

For one, when you write "comprehensive" .. there's a lot of bug fixes too. And
some of them might have come and gone too. Going through each one to give a
pure 2.7-to-3.9 delta is mind-numbing.

You'll probably waste more time on HN today than reading through the things
which were changed and then unchanged, or added in parallel to 2.x and 3.x.

~~~
tus88
I don't know what has changed and then unchanged. As I said, I want to know
the state of difference between Python 2.7 and Python 3.8, taking into account
all the changes in Python3 that are still present.

